# Non-Accredited seminary



## Gray1662 (Sep 12, 2016)

Greetings, 


Please forgive me if this topic has already been covered. I searched but I didn't find anything that answered this specific question. 
I've seen quite a few non-accredited Reformed seminaries, (TNARS, MINTS, Reformed Baptist, etc.) Which Reformed denominations accept degrees from these institutions? 

Thank you!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 12, 2016)

Gray1662 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Please forgive me if this topic has already been covered. I searched but I didn't find anything that answered this specific question.
> ...



From what I have seen on the website:

http://www.tnars.net/ministry-opportunities.html


----------



## rpeters (Sep 17, 2016)

To be honest it is often a case by case basis. MINTS has a great reputation in Florida, so it would be easily accepted there, but in other states I am not so sure. Whatever the case they would accept a degree from one these places, but you would get examined more stringently than with a degree from RTS, covenant, or westminster. I might add the same scenario would happen if you were graduating from an accredited seminaary that was not reformed.


----------



## Parakaleo (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't know if it's more stringently but more thoroughly. My experience is that committees will know ahead of time what weaknesses or problematic areas each seminary may have and focus more on those issues.


----------

